# My weeked at the Nurburgring



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Some of my faves here, the full 140 odd can be seen here but you may need to sign up!

This was my first trip out there and quite frankly, it was just amazing! After our first lap on Friday evening I was in awe!


----------



## Bobbejaan (Jan 18, 2006)

nice pictures mate


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

i think its great how over the time on the board you can see how much your photos have improved, you've got sum real good shoots, should be chuffed.


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Cheers Haribo. Ive processed pretty much all of these in photoshop, just slight level and saturation changes. 
Im really really pleased with alot of them though! 

Im going to see about having some of these printed off to canvas for hanging around the house.


----------



## SKALA NSK (Oct 13, 2004)

excellent pics


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Superb pix! More of the Carrera GT please....I get hard when I see that car


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

A few more...


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Cheers Dino... Do you have a Flickr account? Id appreciate your comments and advice if you have the time 

As requested lol...





































Most of these are quite high res (depends how much I cropped!) so would work as wallpapers if people wanted, pm me.


----------



## RepLiKa (Dec 31, 2004)

LUSH PIX


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

WOW, awesome pics! I just love this one:









Any chance I can have it in a bigger version? My guess is, that´ll make it into next years GTROC calender. Remember where you heard it first! 

/P


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

http://static.flickr.com/26/131481672_c1ad9633f7_o.jpg


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

I WILL go there, one day :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

Fair Play Dave, they are some excellent pics!

If you are eve willing to hire your photography skills out, let me know, id love some really good Arty shots of my car!

One Day Jeff, get that turbo sorted!! and we'll be off!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Superb photos there :smokin:


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Luffy, sure, hadnt thought about it before but Id be happy to try.

Jeff, you need to do it! It cost a fortune but Im glad I went 

Ive only just noticed my typo in the title too... how embarrassing.


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

awesome pics Dave, you getting almost a good as Dino!!


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Damnit, I knew I should have taken the hour drive it takes to get up there...maybe this weekend!!! 

Great Pics!!!


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

cracking pics, any more of the Riviera Blue Carrera RS - one of my favourite colours/cars ever.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Dave_R1001 said:


> Cheers Dino... Do you have a Flickr account? Id appreciate your comments and advice if you have the time
> 
> Most of these are quite high res (depends how much I cropped!) so would work as wallpapers if people wanted, pm me.


No advice needed here mate. You have a good eye and you take some sweet pix. Top shots the lot of them!


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

cheers matey, for the^^^^^^^^


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Dave - glad to hear you had a good time out there.

As everyone else has said, you've taken some stunning photo's there - I said a while ago that you were getting a bit good with a camera. You know you're doing something right when Dino says what good photo's they are !


----------



## madenglishman (Oct 18, 2004)

Superb pics Dave......Myself and Stu Staples have booked to go for 3 days in sept.........our virgin pilgrimage, and your pics have really built the excitement up:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Have to agree with everyone else.... awesome photos.. 

I must visit that place one day soon.


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Excellent photos Dave. Your car looks absolutely brillaint mate. Hope you enjoyed yourself.


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Nice one Dave, I really enjoyed looking through those (got a bollocking at work for browsing the net and then the boss saw the photos and was like "cool, nice pictures, I must go to Nurburg some day. When are you going?...." Conversation continued like that for the next 20min lol)

D.


----------



## Izzy (Sep 21, 2004)

Nice pics there :smokin:  

...................... Just increases the desire to return...... Now, where's the diary...


----------



## NenitoZ (Dec 22, 2005)

Great pictures!!!! What camera are you using?


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

and what shutter and iso


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Great pictures, 
Im pleased to see that you enjoyed your trip, its a fairly magical place.


----------



## baphi (Oct 31, 2005)

Superb pictures !

Too bad you weren't there the weekend before ... 
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=48211&page=10


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi dave,you did make some nice pics,both of my cars are on there 




















Sad that we had only the very short time to say hello


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

stunning pics mate very impressive!


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

EvolutionVI said:


> Hi dave,you did make some nice pics,both of my cars are on there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi (Im sorry but I dont think I know your name!!)

I was looking out for you all weekend after bumping into you early on, I wanted myself a passenger ride  

Your 34 is stunning too!

We will be going back at somepoint so I will have to stay in contact with you and meet up next time we are over 

Dave


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

@ Dave: I did speak to you at the parking area,you did park your car near the entry to the ring as i walked by.

Alex


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Hi Alex! 

I'll be sure to send you an email when we are next coming over, do you live close to Nurburg?

Dave


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Dave - well everyone has already said it - but awesome photos, you really do have a good eye and skill to get such nice looking images.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

@Dave: I live near Stuttgart,its around 300km to the ring,i will be there around 5 times this summer.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

EvolutionVI said:


> @Dave: I live near Stuttgart,its around 300km to the ring,i will be there around 5 times this summer.


Durn...sad that you live so far away...it's a whole 160 KM's for me!!


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

does anybody know who owns the r34 with red LB plATES???
It is on german plates


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Andreas, I think you mean Alex's car? EvolutionVI who has posted a couple of replies earlier.


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Your car looks great Dave,

How on earth did you take that pic of the VX220? Nice one.

Regards
Nito


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

NITO said:


> Your car looks great Dave,
> 
> How on earth did you take that pic of the VX220? Nice one.
> 
> ...


Thanks Nito,

Thats my friend Andy who I went over there with. 

How did I take it? Set the camera to 'sports' mode and pass it to my friend in the passenger seat 

Strictly speaking we were breaking the rules by filming and using a camera but I cant see that it hurt...


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

andreasgtr said:


> does anybody know who owns the r34 with red LB plATES???
> It is on german plates


As Dave wrote,and as you can see in my post a little higher in this thread,it is my GTR on the red "LB-plates"


----------

